

Using SSLv3 in Card-Holder Environments Will Soon Cause PCI Compliance Failure [pdf] - Daneel_
https://www.pcisecuritystandards.org/pdfs/15_02_12_PCI_SSC_Bulletin_on_DSS_revisions_SSL_update.pdf

======
needusername
It's really helpful that Java 8 update 31 has SSLv3 disabled by default. I
hope we'll be able to point the auditor to this instead of going through every
configuration of every server.

